# An Odd Project (HP Pavillion)



## JohnCMcD (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi people,

I am a new guy here, with a new (and maybe foolish) project.  As a retired HP guy I have not touched UNIX in ten years, but I have my son's old crashed (disk) PC.  Thought I might turn it into a UNIX box.

Was a half-baked UNIX support guy with HP for a while.   Not the HP-UX bunch, but a system outfit tied to UNIX workstations.  I like the OS.  But I got my stuff pre-packaged from our labbies, and only needed to wade in an inch or two to solve problems.  I never needed to fiddle with odd configurations.  Customer had the workstation we sold them.  Oh, simple world!

The PC I am looking at is one of those little, proprietary beasties HP calls a Pavillion.  Maybe five years old.  A lot of non-standard stuff I fear, and I am wondering if this is a hopeless, difficult, OK, or slam-dunk case.  

Else recycle, or (cringe) Windows.

Thanks in advance,

JohnCMcD


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 6, 2011)

Should be fine.  Save any data off the drive, or better yet, put in a new drive, and unleash the FreeBSD installer on it.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Aug 6, 2011)

Maybe also possible... an 8.2 install (search the forum, "wikidot" for the url) with a lot of programs already installed (you'd want the i386 version in that case).


----------

